# Piddle Place 3-Ways-To-Win Contest



## chiadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome to the Piddle Place 3-Ways-To-Win Contest, for Chihuahua-People members only! The prize for this contest is a Piddle Place for the winner

*Rules:
*
1. All submissions must be made in this thread only.

2. Contest is open to all users but YOU must provide a U.S. shipping address. If you win, the prize will ONLY BE SHIPPED to a U.S. address. No exceptions will be made.

3. Contest submissions will end on Friday, March 18, 2016 at 11:59PM EST. Any submission made after this date/time will not be accepted.

4. Winner will be selected at random from all entrants.

*How to Enter:*

You can enter in this contest up to THREE separate ways.

1. Submit a picture of your dog.

2. Submit a story about your dog.

3. Submit a photo receipt of a donation you make to a rescue shelter.
As Piddle Place helps shelters with portions of their profits, you can post a donation receipt to any shelter of your choice that helps pets for another chance to win!

Looking forward to seeing pictures of you chis, reading wonderful stories and as a bonus, seeing rescue shelters benefit from your kindness!


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

*Piddle Place Indoor pet potty giveaway*

Thank you my Chi family. I wish everyone luck!!!

And thank you again for allowing us to be part of the Chi family.

Kathy


----------



## chiadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

Bump bump.


----------



## bandriessen (Feb 29, 2016)

Here is the picture of our newest addition! He will be coming home with us in May! We can't wait!!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

WooHoo!!

Ok I'm in.....I'll play.  


All Hail the Graduate!!


----------



## kec5105 (Oct 4, 2015)

Here is Rizzo out on an adventure! We can't wait for warmer weather here so we can go on hikes again 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey guys, I posted a picture to this competition, but it hasn't posted yet. Did y'all get it? I think it had to have approval, but pretty sure it was more than 24 hours ago, so just wanted to check.


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

Tink said:


> WooHoo!!
> 
> Ok I'm in.....I'll play.
> 
> ...



LOL Too funny, I know I am not allowed to vote, but you made me spill my coffee. good thing I didn't see that after 6:00, I would have spill my wine!!! Thank you for the smile!


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

you just want to make me laugh again!!!!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Aww...sorry I made you spill your coffee but yes you're right...at least it wasn't your wine!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG is going to kill me for posting this but I feel it is appropriate. Her handstand pee. The Diva doesn't want to get any on her back feet lol


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

Huly said:


> BG is going to kill me for posting this but I feel it is appropriate. Her handstand pee. The Diva doesn't want to get any on her back feet lol


too funny Your little Diva caught in the act. Kind of looks like she's doing Yoga!


----------



## ProudChiMomma (Mar 6, 2015)

I'd love to tell you guys the story of our move from Wisconsin to Arkansas and why it was necessary for both my dogs and my sanity.
So back about a year ago I let my former roommates move into my dad's house. Being the nice person that I am I didn't want their three boys to go homeless. After a few months of them living their th ey kept making comments about my dogs related to their stuff aka... if this breaks I'd have to pay for it.(Mind you they left expensive things EVERYWHERE.) To top it off the parents let their children do whatever they wanted to my animals, a good example would be locking them in my room in the evenings and not letting them potty or their youngest running my chihuahua over in his little scooter toy. I know I didn't handle living with them well due to that. I'm happy to say we moved out last august and we're all happy and we even added a rescue to our pack.


----------



## chargeit2him (Dec 19, 2012)

*Missy and Buddy ( Ma and Pa)*

I have 4 of their youngins too ....


----------



## jenniferny (Dec 20, 2013)

Here is a photo of my Little Lucky


----------



## nytetears (Dec 17, 2011)

Tia is my chihuahua. We called her Tia short for TIamat The Dragon because we were told she had a bite history. She is somewhere around eight years old now. We've had her for probably around five years. Tia grew up in a backyard breeder hoarder situation. She had been pretty badly treated throughout her life, fed little and forced to live in her own excrement. I am pretty sure that she was kicked or beaten, because even after five years if I lift my foot up to put my shoes on she cries in fear and runs. She has to take antidepressants to make it through the day. She is the most loving sweet little girl that I have ever met. I have actually wasn't supposed to get her when I went down to foster one of the hoarded puppies I I had requested a longhair Chihuahua. This little girl was One of two of the last puppies left. She was listed as aggressive with the bite history. She had been the fellow who is rescuing her a number of times, he was actually afraid of her. No one at the place would even pick her up they were so scared of her. They asked me to take her because I was a dog trainer. This little girl has not got an aggressive bone in her body she was just terrified. We took her home and we fostered her for a number of months all the while praying that the people that had her would not get her back. When the time came that the original owner lost custody of her we snapped up the chance of adopting her. She is been my sidekick, my baby, my best friend since the first day I saw her. I can't imagine my life now without Tia in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burnallthemaps (Feb 27, 2014)

Here's my New Year's baby!


----------



## nytetears (Dec 17, 2011)

Tia is my darling, my baby, my best friend. I could not imagine my life now without her in it. Her life was not always so happy as it is now, though. She started out in a much worse situation. She was one of 2011 animals seized from a backyard breeder/hoarder here in Kentucky. I went to the animal services to offer my services as a foster for one or more of these guys and when I got there I found a ton of people also offering to foster. I was finally 'assigned' a little long hairs male chihuahua and told to come back after they were processed and bathed etc. When I returned someone had stolen the male I was to take and all the other 'good' dogs were gone. All they had left was 2 biters. Since I was a dog trainer they offered me one of them. The worst of the 2 was this tiny little bag of furs and bones cowering in the back of her cage. they went and got huge gloves and pulled her out holding her up for me to see. I picked her up and held her against me, she was trembling in fear and made no move to bite me. I took her naturally. She has never ever attempted to bite anyone since I have had her. I still chuckle when I go back to animal services with her to show them how well she is doing the guy she bit still won't go near her. She was being raised in/around a small trailer with over 115 dogs, 20 cats, crate after crate full of rabbits and guinea pigs, geese, a hybrid wolf, horses, birds, a screech owl, hermit crabs, and other animals. She lived in her on excrement and was abused as far as I can tell. To this day, she has to take antidepressants to make it through the day. She is terrified if left alone and defecates on the floor. I don't think she will ever be fully house trained because she spent 2 years learning that it was ok and even expected that you use the bathroom where you ear and sleep. Right now we have puppy pads throughout the house. I think there is 4 or more down at any given time. She has slowly gotten better over the years but she will never be perfect. Something like this piddle place would be totally amazing for her. The other little boy you will see in the photo is Hatchi he is a chihuahua pom cross. When we got him at 16 weeks old he had already been in 4 different homes. We really didn't want another dog but he kept running away from his last home and coming over here so they finally told me to put him up online for adoption and here he stayed (I fail as a foster)


----------



## nytetears (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok I give up I have tried to post a response in here a number of times. if they all show up just delete a few of them I cant figure out whats gone on with this. I would love to have had a chance to win this.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Can you do all 3?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

How are you posting the photo? Most use photobucket to post photos here


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

As you can see there are quite a few of us and we could really use one


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

nytetears said:


> Tia is my darling, my baby, my best friend. I could not imagine my life now without her in it. Her life was not always so happy as it is now, though. She started out in a much worse situation. She was one of 2011 animals seized from a backyard breeder/hoarder here in Kentucky. I went to the animal services to offer my services as a foster for one or more of these guys and when I got there I found a ton of people also offering to foster. I was finally 'assigned' a little long hairs male chihuahua and told to come back after they were processed and bathed etc. When I returned someone had stolen the male I was to take and all the other 'good' dogs were gone. All they had left was 2 biters. Since I was a dog trainer they offered me one of them. The worst of the 2 was this tiny little bag of furs and bones cowering in the back of her cage. they went and got huge gloves and pulled her out holding her up for me to see. I picked her up and held her against me, she was trembling in fear and made no move to bite me. I took her naturally. She has never ever attempted to bite anyone since I have had her. I still chuckle when I go back to animal services with her to show them how well she is doing the guy she bit still won't go near her. She was being raised in/around a small trailer with over 115 dogs, 20 cats, crate after crate full of rabbits and guinea pigs, geese, a hybrid wolf, horses, birds, a screech owl, hermit crabs, and other animals. She lived in her on excrement and was abused as far as I can tell. To this day, she has to take antidepressants to make it through the day. She is terrified if left alone and defecates on the floor. I don't think she will ever be fully house trained because she spent 2 years learning that it was ok and even expected that you use the bathroom where you ear and sleep. Right now we have puppy pads throughout the house. I think there is 4 or more down at any given time. She has slowly gotten better over the years but she will never be perfect. Something like this piddle place would be totally amazing for her. The other little boy you will see in the photo is Hatchi he is a chihuahua pom cross. When we got him at 16 weeks old he had already been in 4 different homes. We really didn't want another dog but he kept running away from his last home and coming over here so they finally told me to put him up online for adoption and here he stayed (I fail as a foster)


Wow, that is one lucky dog. Thank you for sharing this beautiful story. I don't get to vote on a winner for this contest, and we usually donate only to shelters. Given what you have done here, I am happy to send you a Piddle Place anyway. This story is as good as any shelter we would support. Email me your address, and I will get one to you next week when I get back to my office. [email protected]

Kathy


----------



## nytetears (Dec 17, 2011)

Piddleplace said:


> Wow, that is one lucky dog. Thank you for sharing this beautiful story. I don't get to vote on a winner for this contest, and we usually donate only to shelters. Given what you have done here, I am happy to send you a Piddle Place anyway. This story is as good as any shelter we would support. Email me your address, and I will get one to you next week when I get back to my office. [email protected]
> 
> Kathy


Wow thank you so much that is beyond kind of you. I have dropped you an email. 
Kathy (nice name btw you spell it right!)


----------



## nytetears (Dec 17, 2011)

I was trying to explain this picture to my husband the other day (he is blind) and it had him cracking up. He figured your guy must of peed on his front leg sometime and not liked it.


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

*thank you for saving this baby*

Thank you for sharing, beautiful story, and one lucky Tia pup. I agree how they become family. I guess you saved each other.





nytetears said:


> Tia is my chihuahua. We called her Tia short for TIamat The Dragon because we were told she had a bite history. She is somewhere around eight years old now. We've had her for probably around five years. Tia grew up in a backyard breeder hoarder situation. She had been pretty badly treated throughout her life, fed little and forced to live in her own excrement. I am pretty sure that she was kicked or beaten, because even after five years if I lift my foot up to put my shoes on she cries in fear and runs. She has to take antidepressants to make it through the day. She is the most loving sweet little girl that I have ever met. I have actually wasn't supposed to get her when I went down to foster one of the hoarded puppies I I had requested a longhair Chihuahua. This little girl was One of two of the last puppies left. She was listed as aggressive with the bite history. She had been the fellow who is rescuing her a number of times, he was actually afraid of her. No one at the place would even pick her up they were so scared of her. They asked me to take her because I was a dog trainer. This little girl has not got an aggressive bone in her body she was just terrified. We took her home and we fostered her for a number of months all the while praying that the people that had her would not get her back. When the time came that the original owner lost custody of her we snapped up the chance of adopting her. She is been my sidekick, my baby, my best friend since the first day I saw her. I can't imagine my life now without Tia in it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

Okay our great wise one, Chi Administer Richard. Who gets the free piddle place.?


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

*So who won?*

Oh great and might wizard and Chi Administrator. Who won? Where do we send the Piddle Place. Excited to find out.

Kathy



chiadmin said:


> Welcome to the Piddle Place 3-Ways-To-Win Contest, for Chihuahua-People members only! The prize for this contest is a Piddle Place for the winner
> 
> *Rules:
> *
> ...


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

<holding breath..... >


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

*Pretty in pink*

This is Piper this week. Next week she will be 6 months. After meeting her cousin I decided that my next dog would be one of hers. Soon this cutie was available, but I wasn't planning to get a puppy 'till next year so I passed on her. Her sale fell through two times. The third time I saw she was available, I knew she really was supposed to be mine. After a couple days of convincing hubby plans were made and the next weekend we brought her home at 14 weeks. Hubby fell head over heels right away and she really is "Daddy's girl".

PS- She's an indoor potty dog as there are too many dangers for one so tiny where we live.


----------



## chiadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

CONGRATS to TINK for winning the contest!


----------

